# Car is not going to sleep



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

For about 6 weeks, I have noticed all kinds of weird things with battery drain. Parked at restaurant for an hour, lost 5 miles, with Cabin AC off. Even in the shade, lost 5 miles a few times in an hour. 

I was told to switch to %, don't nit-pick miles. OK, so I did.

Sometimes overnight in my garage, I would lose 2-3% overnight.
I also realized last week, the accessory connector is not shutting off anymore. So any accessory connected to that line (dashcam, radar, charger) stays on all night, unless it has auto power off.
The local SC confirmed the accessory connector no longer shuts off when I told them, they tried a few M3's and said it now stays on.

I have been pretty clear with local service center that this is unacceptable. Tired of waiting for the next update. I have had 5 updates in the past 6 weeks.

What has been shared with me is that since Sentry was introduced, the car does not go to sleep. Even if you have home or work location turned off, the car is not going to sleep.
So the Homelink oddities, the AP oddities (it doesn't work sometimes) and the accessory connector staying on (that blue wire some of us tapped), all trace back to Sentry back at 2019.16.2 release. 

To get the car to sleep we should turn Sentry off when we can, and pull the USB stick. Apparently the car like humans, needs to sleep sometimes.

And some type of fix is in the works but no date given.

If you imagined higher battery drain, or things didn't work as they should, and you have Sentry and USB enabled all the time (even with locations off), try pulling the stick and turning off Sentry if you can. 

And then let's hope they fix this and let the accessory connector go to sleep, along with other parts.


And has anyone else lost Blind Spot Chime? Chime with LDA and ELDA off doesn't work.
LDA and ELDA works, but I don't have the BS Chime anymore when I get the red lines and cross lines without signalling.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

Sentry uses a lot of power, it you don't need it, turn it off. I've never turned mine on. 
The 12 V plugs now stay on all the time. This changed a number of months ago.
It sounds as if you may also have some third-party utilities monitoring the car, if so, they are often culprits.

So, I think that it's up to you to reduce the power draw. The car is working as intended. No fixing is required.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

No third party anything. And yes the accessory plug function was changed. SC didn't even know.


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Ed Woodrick said:


> The 12 V plugs now stay on all the time.


this is only true if the car is awake (as in parked and using Sentry). otherwise the 12v outlets power off once the car goes to sleep.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

NR4P said:


> What has been shared with me is that since Sentry was introduced, the car does not go to sleep. Even if you have home or work location turned off, the car is not going to sleep.


That's not right. I have it set for Sentry off at work and my car sleeps during the day with almost no measurable battery drain.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NR4P said:


> since Sentry was introduced, the car does not go to sleep. Even if you have home or work location turned off, the car is not going to sleep.


Have you used the phone app to confirm that Sentry is NOT active when you're parked at home or work?

Some people have reported that it's not consistently disabling Sentry at home or work for them.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Also, I've noticed a bug with Sentry mode. I have it disabled at work, and that consistently works well for me.

HOWEVER, if I arrive at work with less than 20% charge and park the car, the app gives me a notification saying that sentry mode will not activate due to having less than 20% charge. But I charge at work. Once the battery reaches 20%, sentry mode becomes active.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

garsh said:


> Have you used the phone app to confirm that Sentry is NOT active when you're parked at home or work?
> 
> Some people have reported that it's not consistently disabling Sentry at home or work for them.


I know it not active since The screen doesn't activate when I walk by the car.

Some folks are dismissing what I stated about the issue and accessory plug but my info comes from a tech at the SC. He also told me the target update release number to correct these issues but I was asked not to share the specific release number.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

NR4P said:


> Some folks are dismissing what I stated about the issue and accessory plug but my info comes from a tech at the SC.


Many of us have been burned before by information given to us from Tesla representatives.
PSA: Don't blindly trust the knowledge of Tesla representatives

That doesn't mean that he's wrong - just that we look for confirmation elsewhere.
Given that 2019.20.4.1 was very short lived, with everybody quickly being updated to 2019.20.4.2, I wouldn't be surprised if the former introduced a bug like this.


----------



## jdcollins5 (Oct 31, 2018)

I have found that with Sentry OFF and DashCam ON, that DashCam will continue to save files for 1 hour after parking. This will keep the car awake. You can verify this by checking your USB drive.

I have started turning DashCam off when I park and my vampire drain has returned to normal.


----------



## lance.bailey (Apr 1, 2019)

@j


jdcollins5 said:


> I have found that with Sentry OFF and DashCam ON, that DashCam will continue to save files for 1 hour after parking.


confirmed, I do not have sentry on at home, but when reviewing files the other day i noticed that i had an exciting video of myself walking past the model3 taking out the garbage. fun times at the Bailey household captured for posterity.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

jdcollins5 said:


> I have found that with Sentry OFF and DashCam ON, that DashCam will continue to save files for 1 hour after parking. This will keep the car awake. You can verify this by checking your USB drive.
> 
> I have started turning DashCam off when I park and my vampire drain has returned to normal.


Whenever the car is awake, the dashcam will record (assuming dashcam is enabled) even if Sentry is off. That's standard behavior.

However, I don't think I've heard of the dashcam being the cause of the car staying awake. It definitely doesn't keep my car awake. My car is currently asleep, and I parked it 40 minutes ago with dashcam enabled.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

jdcollins5 said:


> I have found that with Sentry OFF and DashCam ON, that DashCam will continue to save files for 1 hour after parking. This will keep the car awake. You can verify this by checking your USB drive.
> 
> I have started turning DashCam off when I park and my vampire drain has returned to normal.


I have TeslaCam enabled and car sleeps the same with or without it enabled. There are days it takes longer to sleep, but most of the time it sleeps within 10 minutes.

It's been sleeping Great !! since warmer weather and possible newer builds.

I only use Sentry mode very rarely if parked in a bad location, but I tend to go out of my way to never park my car in a bad location or will take my wife's car in more risky areas. I know some folks don't have that option.


----------



## NR4P (Jul 14, 2018)

I see a few others have the staying awake issue too, after the car is locked.

Allegedly, its keeping Sentry mode on or enabled (i.e. on with exceptions) that keeps the car awake longer times.
(Tesla dashcam is not the cause, it is the result).

I first noticed some videos from the dashcam when the location was home and it should have been off. About 30 minutes after walk away lock sounded the horn beep. 
Last week, I noted that a device plugged into the accessory jack was lit up, 20 mins after parking, and the car was locked.

That's when I asked the SC about this, they checked a few other M3's and stated this behavior started with Sentry back at 2019.16.2 and it is is something to be addressed in the future. They gave me a future release number but asked me not to publicize the actual number so I will respect that. And of course, it may not happen.


----------



## mswlogo (Oct 8, 2018)

NR4P said:


> I see a few others have the staying awake issue too, after the car is locked.
> 
> Allegedly, its keeping Sentry mode on or enabled (i.e. on with exceptions) that keeps the car awake longer times.
> (Tesla dashcam is not the cause, it is the result).
> ...


My car locks within 30 seconds, Sentry or no Sentry. Locking and Sleeping are two different things.

Also keep in mind if you are parking in a garage and use Location to disable Sentry, it may have a poor GPS Lock in the garage and not realize it's in the correct location to disable it. Especially if it gets a poor GPS location before it locks the car.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

I’ve been parked with sentry mode off for about 24 hours and I do not think the car has slept yet. Tried a two finger reset earlier today and that didn’t fix anything.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Is there a customer support number owners can call for help with software updates and problems? I tried calling the 3752 number, but no options seemed to lead me to a representative anymore.. chat closed at 4PM PST if it’s really open at all. I don’t want to make a service appt. just to try and understand why the car loses 12-15 miles a day parked in the same place it’s been parked for several years and losing less than 1 mile per day. But I can’t keep it like that having to recharge it every few days just to keep it ready.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Unfortunately, Tesla's poor communicative network has generally left us with no reasonable alternative but to initiate a service request via the app. I, like you, am loathe to use this avenue. But what else are we expected to do? Perhaps this is the result that Tesla has always envisioned? At any rate, I think only 2 options are reasonable; either schedule the appt. or wait for the next update and see if that solves your issue.


----------



## ibgeek (Aug 26, 2019)

The chat option is the best option, but you need to adhere to their work schedule. I've never had any issues. Also you can directly call a local service center. The only issue I've ever had is that information often is not properly passed from one employee to another.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> Is there a customer support number owners can call for help with software updates and problems? I tried calling the 3752 number, but no options seemed to lead me to a representative anymore.. chat closed at 4PM PST if it's really open at all. I don't want to make a service appt. just to try and understand why the car loses 12-15 miles a day parked in the same place it's been parked for several years and losing less than 1 mile per day. But I can't keep it like that having to recharge it every few days just to keep it ready.


I've been having the opposite problem for a couple months now. Car sleeps all the time, regardless of Sentry or Summon Standby. Anyway, when I asked best way to follow up, Tesla told me to just schedule a new service appointment. The appointment doesn't actually happen, before that someone contacts me by text and does remote diagnosis. And this way they have notes in my file about what's been done.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

I may try to set an appt. if I can’t reach anyone today... lost another 22 miles last night. I’ve checked everything, sentry is off, cabin overheat protection is off. The remote summon standby is off. I’ve turned the car OFF several times now. It’s so apparent I’m surprised there aren’t more reported cases of it since things have been pretty rock solid for many months if not years with this droid.

*update.. got a hold of CHAT, while responsive they weren't really helpful. "don't see anything in the logs", but try creating a service appt, then selecting mobile. Of course the next mobile appt. oppty if in a week. Car is not losing 1 MPH.. it's as if Sentry mode is ON even though it says OFF.

The other odd thing that has been happening lately though is, the car has a pop-up on the screen when I enter that says "are you at work" and do you want to set this as the work address" When the car is of course AT HOME and this is the home address and SENTRY is set to dis-able at HOME. But, I've completely disabled it at this point regardless, but the only other thing I have seen use this much power is SENTRY mode where yeah, it'll drain 1 MPH easily from the battery.


----------



## Hollywood7 (Sep 14, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> I may try to set an appt. if I can't reach anyone today... lost another 22 miles last night. I've checked everything, sentry is off, cabin overheat protection is off. The remote summon standby is off. I've turned the car OFF several times now. It's so apparent I'm surprised there aren't more reported cases of it since things have been pretty rock solid for many months if not years with this droid.
> 
> *update.. got a hold of CHAT, while responsive they weren't really helpful. "don't see anything in the logs", but try creating a service appt, then selecting mobile. Of course the next mobile appt. oppty if in a week. Car is not losing 1 MPH.. it's as if Sentry mode is ON even though it says OFF.
> 
> The other odd thing that has been happening lately though is, the car has a pop-up on the screen when I enter that says "are you at work" and do you want to set this as the work address" When the car is of course AT HOME and this is the home address and SENTRY is set to dis-able at HOME. But, I've completely disabled it at this point regardless, but the only other thing I have seen use this much power is SENTRY mode where yeah, it'll drain 1 MPH easily from the battery.


Are you running any Tesla 3rd party apps on your phone? (e.g. Stats, TeslaFI, etc...)


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Hollywood7 said:


> Are you running any Tesla 3rd party apps on your phone? (e.g. Stats, TeslaFI, etc...)


no, not at all. I have tried several in the past but always found that they really did drain more than the normal phantom drain amounts. So, nothing has been installed for probably 3-4 months?

Car has been making a buzzing sound. I tried to upload an audio file but can't get it to upload.. just a buzzing in the front, I normally hear it upon returning home and then I think it goes away, but seems like it might be buzzing constantly. Is there a way to figure out what that might be? Could be the battery pump, but the temp has been so mild and low 65-70 ranges, I can't imagine it would NEED To keep running all the time.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> . So, nothing has been installed for probably 3-4 months?


Just because you don't have them installed, doesn't mean they are not active. Have you revoked access?


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

iChris93 said:


> Just because you don't have them installed, doesn't mean they are not active. Have you revoked access?


Well, I UN-logged in before remoing the app, the last one I tried again was the TEZLAB.. but that too was about 2-3 months ago.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

tivoboy said:


> Well, I UN-logged in before remoing the app, the last one I tried again was the TEZLAB.. but that too was about 2-3 months ago.


Not always good enough.
Change the password on your *Tesla* account. If some remnant of a third-party app still happens to be keeping your car from sleeping, then changing your Tesla password will revoke their access, and they'll no longer be able to access your car & keep it awake.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

garsh said:


> Not always good enough.
> Change the password on your *Tesla* account. If some remnant of a third-party app still happens to be keeping your car from sleeping, then changing your Tesla password will revoke their access, and they'll no longer be able to access your car & keep it awake.


I'll give that one a try too. Good tip. question, does that get done first and foremost on Tesla.com? Or in app?


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

tivoboy said:


> does that get done first and foremost on Tesla.com? Or in app?


I believe you have to do this on Tesla.com.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

So, setup appt.. text came in in about 1 hour.. I responded to the text with more details. They pushed a new update (same 11.1) to the car, and I installed it. Text customer service said the battery pump seemed to be running constantly and not letting the car go to sleep (this issue is apparently being investigated in general or with this build) and we rebooted.. buzzing noise has stopped for now, and seems car is going to sleep. So, we'll see if this fixes it.

I know some others have been seeing this issue. Try getting a SW update either same or newer SW to try and fix it maybe.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

Quick update.. first night car didn’t lose ANY miles overnight or since we did the 11.1 re-update.. 

As I mentioned, text Tesla support said there were investigating this issue, not sure if it was purely 11.1 related or not, but clearly the battery pump wasn’t letting the car go to sleep ever and draining the battery. A re-update to 11.1 seems to have fixed this for now. Fingers crossed.

thanks everyone for your input.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Since we weren't hearing comparable problems from anyone else, I figured this must be an isolated issue, and possibly specific to you car only.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

FRC said:


> Since we weren't hearing comparable problems from anyone else, I figured this must be an isolated issue, and possibly specific to you car only.


Well, on another forum there were some other reports of similar battery drain issues. And I guess the Tesla Text Tech said that they were already investigating the issue, so it may not have been isolated to a sample of one.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

tivoboy said:


> Well, on another forum there were some other reports of similar battery drain issues. And I guess the Tesla Text Tech said that they were already investigating the issue, so it may not have been isolated to a sample of one.


Yes, there are many reports of excessive battery drain that are normally resolved by correction of a user-controlled issue. Yours is the first I've seen that is attributed to the battery pump/software issue. Ay any rate, fingers crossed that your issue is solved.


----------

